# Sticky  Keystone Lug Nut Torgue Specs



## tdvffjohn

4campers said:


> 125 ft/lbs. Very important to use a torque wrench.


This will help you better I hope it comes up for you. Good Luck

http://www.keystonerv.com/media/pdf/Lug_Nut_Torque.pdf
[/quote]


----------



## jasonrebecca

That's way different then the Manual that came with my OB, it says 50 lbs. for the lugs.


----------



## daslobo777

Thanks for the valuable information.

My practice has been to check TP and lug nut torque to 100 ft-lbs *prior to every trip*. I have never seen any lugs loose.

I will now revise my practive to torques to 120 ft-lbs. prior to everyt trip. My goal is to never become an accident statistic and this will help me attain that goal.


----------



## tdvffjohn

4campers supplied the link in another thread and someone else suggested it be pinned. I used the quote feature and started a new thread and pinned it. Easy for me, valuable for all, 
Thanks 4campers.

John


----------



## ColoradoChip

Anyone know off hand what size the lug nuts are? The keystone info says 7/8 or 13/16. I have a torque wrench on the way, and have no idea what socket to get.


----------



## huntr70

I would think that the lugnut torque will be different on the aluminum rims also, opposed to the steel rims...............


----------



## ColoradoChip

huntr70 said:


> I would think that the lugnut torque will be different on the aluminum rims also, opposed to the steel rims...............


You would think so... I have no idea. Just wondering what size socket to get tomorrow. Someone said that there are two different sizes for the wheel and the spare, and I woudl love to just go buy one deep well for each. BTW... ANYONE WATCHING THIS MEMPHIS KU GAME?


----------



## Bob Landry

The torque values are 110-120 or 140-150(Cambridge) according to the Keystone manual, page 21. There is no differentiation between steel and aluminum wheels. The incremental torque is 55-60 and 90-100 ft lbs, respectively. The difference is for 1/2' or 5/8" thread lugs. Also, a 4" or 6" socket extension for your torque wrench really is beneficial.


----------



## MDBumblebee

The PDF link in #1 is broken. Video on lug torque from Keystone's site give the same values as Bob's post above.


----------

